# [SOLVED] Identifying... (Network Problem)



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi - 

I recently purchased a new wireless adapter (N150 Netgear WNA1100) and followed the setup exactly. I installed Netgear 'Smart Wizzard' and everything appeared to work fine. 

A few days ago, something happened (I can't recall doing anything personally that caused this) which lead the the adapter when plugged in, showing in 'Smart Wizzard' as connected to my router downstairs but as 'Identifying..' when I hover over the network icon in the taskbar. As soon as I open up my web browser (Google Chrome) it fails to connect. 

Assistance required, I can post additional information (ipconfig /all etc.. if desired)

Regards, (Also, would it be worth resetting router?)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

would you post device manager, ipconfig /all and xirrus screenshot


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Just carrying out the requested tasks. should post shortly with the required information. 

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I have attached screen-shots of 'Device Manager' and 'Xirrus WiFi Inspector' to this post and below is the 'ipconfig' information requested;


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jons-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-46-9A-2F-46-1B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::55c6:aa67:1739:6f0a%29(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.111.10(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 489703066
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-5D-6E-39-00-22-68-2F-56-3A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-2F-56-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DE7413D5-9054-451D-AFE2-965E817B7460}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EA659079-8B69-4A45-B538-3936067A3061}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I hope this helps, Regards,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

that IP is provided by windows when it cant find a dhcp service 
is sky69413 - you wireless network 

if so - 1 I would change to use channel 1 by logging into the router and going to the wireless section 
Also 
did you correctly type in the security pass key - 
take of any stored wireless profiles saved on the password and reconnect and enter the correct passcode - the passcode is often printed on the router somewhere 

you could login to the router and remove the wireless security 
BUT it may also be a firewall blocking - so do you have a security suite /firewall on the PC or ever had in the past, something like Norton, mcafee



*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*How to remove Wireless Profiles*
Removing an existing wireless "profile"

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

SKY69413 is my wireless network. The original channel was set at 1 but I changed it earlier to see if this was the cause of any problems, I will now change it back. I will remove the current profile and attempt to reconnect entering the correct keypass. 

Lastly, I do have Avast antiVirus installed on the problematic computer, should I temporarily disable?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

you could try avast has been know to cause an issue - but very rarely, Norton and Mcafee are more often the cause - have any of those or other been on the system as a time limited demo 

also could we see all the services as follows

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
{Services} 
*post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual*
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I disabled Avast and disconnected - reconnected with no success. All services apart from 1 (Computer browser) are started and set to Automatically start up. 'Computer Browser when asked to start displays the following message - 'The Computer Browser service on Local Computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs.' - I have ensured that both dependencies; Server and Workstation are both started and set to auto startup but still I unable to enable Computer Browser.

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Also, I have never installed Norton/Mcaffe in the past.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

was norton on the PC when new , often provided by default with a limit time subscription

anything else connected to the wireless and working ?

have you tried removing the wireless security on the router and trying to connect?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Since my last post, I have managed to fix the problem of 'Computer Browser' service failing to start. File and Printer Sharing needed to be added to the Windows Firewall exceptions list to be able to start the service, this however as not resolved the problem of connectivity. :/


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

As far as I am aware, Norton was not installed. Is there anyway I could clarify this?

The laptop, I am currently writing from is connected to the wireless without any problems. 

How do I go about disabling router security? I have a Netgear DG834GT.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Disabled security on router and attempted to connect. No joy. Enabled and again tried to connect, No joy. It still shows as 'Unidentified Network... (SKY69413)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

try a tcp /ip reset 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



> As far as I am aware, Norton was not installed. Is there anyway I could clarify this?


have a look in add/remove programs / programs installed for anything with Norton or symantec 

what windows version do you have ?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset.log
The following command was not found: int ipv4 reset.log.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



etaf said:


> have a look in add/remove programs / programs installed for anything with Norton or symantec
> 
> what windows version do you have ?


Nothing related to Norton/Symantec in programs and features, I also check Revo Uninstaller which also showed nothing. 

I'm pretty sure norton was not preinstalled.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

what windows version and what Service pack do you have - start>control panel>system>

try repeating the reset in safemode with networking 
also are you logged in as admin - and did you run with admin

keep tapping F8 as the pc starts - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking *
redo the tcp/ip reset


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I am running 'Windows Vista Home Premium SP2'

I am logged in as admin and did run cmd /admin. I will try reset in 'Safe mode with Networking' now. Bare with me.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

This is what I got from doing tcp /ip reset in safe mode with networking;

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Hi GamingJon,

Please scan your computer with Malwarebytes, it won't hurt, there's no need to post the results, remove any infections found.

You've mentioned Avast, you might want to completely remove it by using Revo Uninstaller and replace it with MSE for protection.

Test your connection after and please update us with your progress.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

not happy with those results - 
goto device manager and uninstall the adapter and then reboot windows and let it redetect the device and re-install the drivers 

then if still does not reconnect try the reset again - you are using an elevated command prompt -


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



2xg said:


> Hi GamingJon,
> 
> Please scan your computer with Malwarebytes, it won't hurt, there's no need to post the results, remove any infections found.
> 
> ...



Scanning with MBAM now will let you on the outcome. Why do recommend removing Avast and installed MSE instead?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

MBAM only found on object which was a 'Riskware' object which is a keygen I used ages ago. Other than that, nothing found. 

I shall now uninstall adapter driver and reboot and let windows detect adapter automatically. Any other suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

would run as


Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I uninstalled the driver in 'Device Manager' and rebooted. I then plugged in adapter and windows picked it up. I message popped up asking me to locate the driver/ask later/dont do anything. I of course selected to find driver. Windows prompted me to insert CD with driver loaded. I did so (the resource cd which came with the network adapter) however Windows stated that it was 'Unable to find any driver software for the device'

What shall I do?

Shall proceed to reset again?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



> Windows prompted me to insert CD with driver loaded. I did so (the resource cd which came with the network adapter) however Windows stated that it was 'Unable to find any driver software for the device'


 can you get the latest driver off the web for the device from here Answer


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Done that, installed Windows Standalone driver. Still displaying 'Unidentified Network...(SKY etc). Shall I proceed to try the reset again?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Avast might be the culprit. At this stage, it might be worth it giving a shot.


> Why do recommend removing Avast and installed MSE instead?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



2xg said:


> Avast might be the culprit. At this stage, it might be worth it giving a shot.


Will removed now. Install MSE and go from there. At the end of the day, I could always reinstall.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I'm running out of ideas now , and not sure how to resolve the access denied error on tcp/ip reset

once you have tried 2xg recommendation , if that does not resolve the issue - yes we need to see the reset again - that should work and your getting access denied - 
do you have a full version of vista or just a recover CD 

sfc scannow
How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7
SFC Scannow - How to Use SFC Scannow to Repair Protected Windows Operating System Files


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Yes you may reinstall after the fact that you have a solid internet connection.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

If nothing else works try disabling IP v6 for your NIC,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

I have a full version of Vista Home Premium SP2 64-bit.

There must be a reason for the access denied etc..

I will do a sfc /scannow tomorrow. Need to do something else now. Possibly a system restore to before problems occured? Could event viewer help in achieving the cause?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*



> I will do a sfc /scannow tomorrow. Need to do something else now. Possibly a system restore to before problems occured? Could event viewer help in achieving the cause?


Yes that would all help


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Sorry for the delay,

sfc /scannow now in progress  (Will update with results)

Looked in event viewer and found nothing that I could see, considering trying to a system restore.

Disabled ipV6 with no joy. :/


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

That's a very common issue in Vista, we have a few cases similar to yours.

Next tasks for you try if *sfc /scannow*, I really hope that it will work.:grin:

Assign Static or Manual IP if you have not done it yet.

Vista Repair, Restore your computer to factory default when you first received your computer (if you have this option) or Clean O/S Install.

Upgrade to Windows 7.

Sorry, we've done quite a few troubleshooting already and the above might be your last options.

Thanks to *etaf* for all your help in this Thread, much appreciated.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Will a Vista repair install definitely cure the problem? What I don't understand is why it was working Sunday then didn't work Monday. As far as I am aware, nothing changed! :/


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

you could try a restore to before Sunday

start>
programs>
accessories>
system tools>
system restore>
choose a date before Sunday


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Identifying... (Network Problem)*

Magically, I restored to Sunday. That didnt appear at first to work. I thought I would try and go back to Friday before doing in Reinstall and got so fustrated during restore that I actual turned the computer off mid way through. 

Next day (today) I turned the computer on after school, and waamm! It worked. So weird. Something must have altered. I guess theres no way to find out what. :/ 

Would like to thank everyone who assisted in this thread, it is much appreciated. Lots of love for TSF and the instantaneousness support they offer  

Regards,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent, hopefully it will not come back , so fingers crossed it stays fix, if not post back


----------

